# Give me REAL metal bands playing REALLY emotional love song type stuff.



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2009)

So, been in a weird funk these past couple days. Oddly enough, I believe this was brought on by watching Disney's 'The Little Mermaid' and suddenly pining for true love. 

It's given me this weird urge to listen to the most saccharine stuff I can find in my playlist.

So that's what I want.

PLEASE, bear in mind, what I'm looking for is NOT Eightees Power Ballad type stuff, in the least. The 3 songs that have gotten the most play time due to this are "Times Without Changes" by Mercenary, and "Promises" and "Kissing the Crow", both by Adagio.

Reference for those who don't know these songs:

Mercenary - Times Without Changes


Adagio - Promises


Adagio - Kissing The Crow



GIVE ME MORE STUFF LIKE THIS.

God, I'm turning into a sap. 

Edit: doesn't even have to be metal bands if it has this particular sound.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Sep 21, 2009)

LIKE THIS, OP?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb4A9cWgstU


----------



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2009)

With one swift strike, you have brought back all my worst memories of moderating the Purevolume.com forums.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Sep 21, 2009)

^_^ just kidding man, However I cant really think of any


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 21, 2009)

To me one of the most beautiful songs ever!
And Khan's interpretation and singing are.............................unbelievable


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## -K4G- (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2009)

nothing wrong with pining for true love and liking music that has to lyrically do with love, man! 

Look up "safe home" by anthrax


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 21, 2009)

Stuff like this??


or maybe

this one is about love too...i think 

or


----------



## Intruder (Sep 21, 2009)

Savatage...

Jon olivas pain


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## liamh (Sep 21, 2009)

This is my favourite band EVER!

It's got the greatest singing I think I've ever heard.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2009)

KsE kinda misses the mark for me, as does stuff with generally busy arrangements. Light and airy is the term du jour on this one.

However, those Sonata Arctica tunes were EXACTLY the kind of thing I was looking for. More of that, please!

I also love that Pain of Salvation song and they're one of my favorite bands, but it's too happy for the kind of funk I'm in. Second Love is more fitting.


----------



## furrevig (Sep 21, 2009)

x japan ftw!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Sep 21, 2009)

Xaios said:


> KsE kinda misses the mark for me, as does stuff with generally busy arrangements. Light and airy is the term du jour on this one.
> 
> However, those Sonata Arctica tunes were EXACTLY the kind of thing I was looking for. More of that, please!
> 
> I also love that Pain of Salvation song and they're one of my favorite bands, but it's too happy for the kind of funk I'm in. Second Love is more fitting.


 
What of "Bare" by Anthrax? Is that not "light and airy"?


----------



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2009)

Heh, haven't had a chance to listen to that one yet. Listened to all the ones posted before about 8 this morning, then went to work, where I am now. I'll have a listen when I get home. (Plus, I know the Pain of Salvation song that was posted quite well already.)


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 21, 2009)

Sometimes I sit alone, and carve our children's names into the concrete
because a love like our's is already, set in stone
so sharing secrets will never grow old

my love for you is endless, whisper than walk away
monuments of an undying devotion
no longer measured by the miles
between who we were and who we grew to be
from beneath the city skies, we find the meaning of life
in an instant we'll find ourselves buried
knee deep in all of our hopes dreams and failures

and may we dream forever

and ever and ever
hand in hand we'll find comfort in all of our misery

the moment I heard you say, 'forever and always'
it was the day, i found a reason to scream towards the heavens
true love found me on a thursday afternoon
wide eyed and ready to accept the notion of holding on, to a steady heartbeat
so listen to my heartbeat, it will sing you to sleep
our memories are nothing, without you and me

we'll die young and beautiful
but angels dont watch over angels
no one is perfect
now realize each of our scars, they could never keep us apart

tonight we'll pledge eternal love and end our generation
as they'll continue to fuck every skeleton, within our closets
love ones left chasing shadows
and the worst is yet to come

kiss me, we'll never hurt again
as we drown in remembrance
my love, I call your name
as were swallowed whole

but never fear what you can't see
never trust what you may never feel
replace the ghost of our abandoned souls with pain

'I love you!'
she said,' In hell we will find ourselves entrenched in flames, but never apart'
as soulmates for the soulless, seeking tonight, we walk the city skies
hoping to find the heavens we once left behind

in every fear I've placed faith
and I found the reason why this world of suffering
coincides within our hearts, a struggle to live a life that once was our's
suffocating, so suffocate the memories
the statue of what we once worshipped, only to show
the world that even in death, we will never be apart for all eternity


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 21, 2009)

That is probably the most brutal love song ever.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 21, 2009)

classic




the whole album will probably be a good listen regarding the op, the album is incredibly emotionally charged


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's a few that I find insanely emotionally moving. ( you might recognize these fellows around here, heh )



alittle mellower but still great hope/love songs IMO


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 21, 2009)

More Sonata 





How about an instrumental from another one of my heroes, Mr. Nobuo Uematsu. This has one of my favorite melodies of all times.. very moving:


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Xaios (Sep 21, 2009)

Found I'm really enjoying a couple Liquid Tension Experiment tunes:

State of Grace


Hourglass




... and some Opeth...

Patterns In The Ivy II


For Absent Friends



And some Shadow Gallery...

Comfort Me


Alas, they have a song called "Vow" that's really good too, but it's not on Youtube. 

Spock's Beard - Solitary Soul


Vanden Plas - Lost In Silence


Vanden Plas - Healing Tree



Give me more stuff.


----------



## datalore (Sep 22, 2009)

Not sure how to embed on this forum. Feel free to embed this if you know how.

Devin Townsend - Storm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBHjyLX0qRM


----------



## Wiz (Sep 22, 2009)

datalore said:


> Not sure how to embed on this forum. Feel free to embed this if you know how.
> 
> Devin Townsend - Storm




Dude, I also think that's probably one of the most emotional metal songs ever. I'd also like to add Deadhead and Sunday Afternoon to those.

Oh Devin, Devin.. Honestly, Accelerated Evolution is probably the most emotionally charged record I've ever listened to. There's a reason why it never gets old, not even after hundreds of spins.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Xaios (Sep 22, 2009)

This first video is very quiet, you'll have to turn up your speakers quite a bit.

Portal - Six Degrees




Now back to regular volume.

Sieges Even - Eyes Wide Open


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Sep 22, 2009)

"Where Did You Go" by Full Devil Jacket (a band that could have went places, if their singer hadn't been so screwed up in the head, when he was in the band).

Where Did You Go? | Full Devil Jacket Song - Yahoo! Music


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## datalore (Sep 22, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Dude, I also think that's probably one of the most emotional metal songs ever. I'd also like to add Deadhead and Sunday Afternoon to those.
> 
> Oh Devin, Devin.. Honestly, Accelerated Evolution is probably the most emotionally charged record I've ever listened to. There's a reason why it never gets old, not even after hundreds of spins.



Agreed. Anyone who has ever had to balance a set of complex priorities with the desire to be with someone that they really love can probably identify with what Devin is saying in Storm. I am a Ph.D. student and my significant other (of almost two years) is an extremely busy professional who lives two hours away by bus. You can imagine how the lyrics apply to our situation.


----------

